# Painting over flat paint in bathroom



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I would clean and sand just to be on the safe side

You also might want to use a quality primer also just to be safe
(the bathroom is the worst environment for paint to adhere, and you've got a few layers of cheap stuff on there right now, best to stack the deck in your favor)

Benjamin Moore and Sherwin Williams both have excellent Kitchen & Bath paints
BM's Aura also works great in this tough environment
All are "self-priming", but I'd still hit it with a coat of primer anyway, as we're not really sure of the quality of coatings thus far


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

many bath paints are self priming. The reason is the mildicide will move to the surface from the primer after it is exhausted in the top coat. I would use Zinsser's Perma White which you can tint to any color. Just clean with TSP and rinse first.


----------

